# Don't get sick over the holidays



## putz (26 Dec 2016)

Anyone ran in to this before?  I have a major infection. Got a prescription of an antibiotic at 10 days. My local pharmacy is saying that they can't process the antibiotic unless I pay for it as insurance requires special authorization.  They also say they will only cover 5 days.  First time in my career that I got sick over Christmas leave block.  Now I'm going to be out over $100 and thinking I won't get reimbursed. Anyone have input?


----------



## CBH99 (26 Dec 2016)

If the infection is bad & your actually really sick, I would just pay the $100 & go deal with it with the clerks upon return.  Worst case scenario, your out $100.      :dunno:


----------



## putz (26 Dec 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> If the infection is bad & your actually really sick, I would just pay the $100 & go deal with it with the clerks upon return.  Worst case scenario, your out $100.      :dunno:



You don't say...


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Dec 2016)

I had to pay out of pocket while on TD in a foreign country, they laughed at my Blue Cross card but were happy to take my credit card. 

Got reimbursed to the cent including currency conversion upon return to Canada. Not exactly the same scenario, but I was shocked that I actually got my money back. Far more than 100 CAD too.


----------



## putz (26 Dec 2016)

Good the hear. Pharmacy did me a solid and didn't charge for half. They'd never run into this before and pharmacist was shocked.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Dec 2016)

I had to pay out of pocket for a pain killer script post surgery because base pharmacy was closed. Blue Cross clerk was quick to reimburse it all once I was well enough to go in and bring receipts.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Dec 2016)

Take your receipts to your local base medical financial clerk, AKA, Blue Cross Clerk. You will be reimbursed for the entire price listed on the receipt.

Medications for the majority of Canadians are paid out of pocket.

Just be glad you didn't get sick in the US or some other 3rd world location where you would have received bills into the four or five digits.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Dec 2016)

I went to see a local doctor in South Africa while on vacation.   It was very reasonable at $30.  Medicine too, over the counter for my usual prescription here.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Dec 2016)

putz said:
			
		

> You don't say...


That was uncalled for. Sarcasm does not become you.
You asked a question and you got a reasonable answer.

Be grateful for that.


----------



## Zoomie (27 Dec 2016)

The CAF doesn't shut down over a holiday - you can always contact your base ops, who have access to duty personnel phone numbers.  There are duty pharmacists and doctors on call 24/7.


----------



## mariomike (27 Dec 2016)

Accessing Medications
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-health-services-benefits-drug-coverage/supplemental-health-care-coverage.page#accessing-medications


----------



## putz (27 Dec 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> That was uncalled for. Sarcasm does not become you.
> You asked a question and you got a reasonable answer.
> 
> Be grateful for that.



And your actually really sick.... that is all


----------



## putz (27 Dec 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Accessing Medications
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-health-services-benefits-drug-coverage/supplemental-health-care-coverage.page#accessing-medications



Thanks!  Only thing it seems we ever get told is if your sick over a leave period your blue Cross card will take care of everything. This explains it!


----------



## mariomike (27 Dec 2016)

putz said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Only thing it seems we ever get told is if your sick over a leave period your blue Cross card will take care of everything. This explains it!



You are welcome. Get well soon!


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Dec 2016)

There's also some valuable information at the bottom of the leave pass.


----------

